# Decals für Nox Startrack 9.5 Team 2010



## SuperSixFour (22. Juni 2011)

Hallöchen,

ich suche neue Decals/Aufkleber für mein Startrack, da sich die jetztigen langsam aber sicher ablösen.. 

Kann mir vllt jemand sagen wo ich sowas herbekomme? 

http://www.essential-bikes.com/xtc_shop/images/product_images/popup_images/2609_0.jpg


----------



## Tander (24. Juli 2018)

Nox decal gibt's bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tander (1. März 2019)

SuperSixFour schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ich suche neue Decals/Aufkleber für mein Startrack, da sich die jetztigen langsam aber sicher ablösen..
> 
> ...


Bei mir kannst du welche bekommen


----------



## Tander (1. März 2019)

Da kann ich dir sicherlich weiterhelfen


----------

